# Advice on my build.



## pattylifts (Aug 18, 2014)

My plan is to work out natural until april then enhance with a cycle. I know this thread will get those who say work out naturally, but I want the build of a steve cook. I dont think I will be able to look like that naturally haha. Opinions on how to take my build to the next level... Tired of being average.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 18, 2014)

The more size you can gain now, they better off you'll be by the time you start cycling. Start lifting  heavy now, you have a long way to go as far as pure mass is concerned. Don't be concerned with leanness until you get the size. You have to sacrifice being super lean for a bit to gain size, but you dont' have to be "fat"

Also, there's a reason Steve Cook wins just about every physique show lol


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 19, 2014)

pattylifts said:


> My plan is to work out natural until april then enhance with a cycle. I know this thread will get those who say work out naturally, but I want the build of a steve cook. I dont think I will be able to look like that naturally haha. Opinions on how to take my build to the next level... Tired of being average.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like sixteen? Have a ways to go before you start thinking gear...


----------



## pattylifts (Aug 19, 2014)

not 16 lol thanks.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 19, 2014)

Pat you have your mind made up bro. I can't change that, you already asked me to not try so I won't anymore. You have a good frame to work with and it shows that you've been putting time in the gym because your physique displays the work.  From now until April you can do a lot. You've put on some good weight the last couple weeks so good for you on that. Just keep training and eating consistently. Consistency is key!  If anything at least stay here at UGBB so that when the time comes we can make sure you're gonna use the safest measures possible. You're gonna go down that road no matter what anyone tells you so let's make sure  it's done correctly.


----------



## pattylifts (Aug 19, 2014)

thanks seek. I will be sure to come here when my time comes.


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 19, 2014)

Seek is sayin stay here. U don't have to b on cycle to learn something here. Building the body u want is more than running some illegal drugs. Post up ur routine, ur diet, tell us why u think u cannot get to where u wanna go . I'll tell u this no matter how much shit u take it will not be a short quick trip. This shit takes years, hell 10-15 years , 20 years. You get the point. Welcome aboard and stick around.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 19, 2014)

Eat like a beast

Have u considered creatine as a starter?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 19, 2014)

Tub of oreos ice cream will help.

Have you read pob guide to bulk


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 19, 2014)

How old are you actually?  That would help us a lot in the advice we give you. 
I agree with get some. You can make great gains right now staying natural and then even better gains down the road if chose 
The wise choice and wait instead of starting to early because you are eager and impatient.  We are telling you to wait for a good reason, mostly because 
We all know better now but thought the same as you are now when we were about your age, except back then we didn't have very many people telling s to wait because they weren't as knowledgeable as we are today. 
Although I agree with seeker as well. If you have your mind made up then no one is  going to change it and you're going to do what you want anyways. 
So as seeker suggested at least stay around here so we can guide you properly. There is a lot of bad advice out there from people who think they know but really they don't know shit. 

The wise choice for you is to wait awhile and train hard naturally. Get your diet in order. Learn how your body reacts to different diets and training methods. 
When you do it this way, you'll really know how to apply AAS the right way and you'll make much,much better progress. 
You have until April to put some serious thought into this. Either way though we will be here for you. 
Nice job so far, keep up the good work.


----------



## over9cc (Aug 19, 2014)

gear wont make you look like steve cook, he has amazing genetics which 99.9% of people don't. 

get on a solid program with a progression scheme, train hard and eat in a surplus. 

getting on gear is your choice however don't expect todo a few cycles and stop, it wont happen. if you decide to use gear you should have the intention to never stop. once you get on the bike theres no going back.


----------



## jnicks557 (Aug 21, 2014)

I understand where you're coming from bro! The results are agonizingly slow but they're still results and it's best to milk those results to the point where nothing else comes out! Then when you are at the proper age you can cycle and be able to hold on to most of your gains made and they will be much better than if you had started young man. I get it, you're young I'm young. You want to look like a certain way and you want to look that way NOW. But is that really worth risking your health knowing full well you would get better results if you would have waited anyway? Let alone do it much safer. Not me I don't think so. Like all these experienced guys say on this board, it's not a Sprint it's a marathon and achieving something great in the iron world takes years and years and years. Not ten weeks. Good luck bro


----------



## vineary2242 (Aug 21, 2014)

No matter what you do if you go Natty or go on gear, If you are waiting till spring to hit it hard I personally would get lean now.  I'd eat right and try to drop BF (but you don't have a lot of fat as it is) while learning how to eat the right macros for ME.  Everyone is different there's no perfect nutrition plan set in stone.  If you haven't studied Nutrition, study it NOW.  If you're not sure how much to up carbs in your diet to bulk then learn now.  If you're not sure how to cut up then learn now.  Nutrition will the major key for you if are natty or on gear.  I never personally understood why guys go on gear if they don't eat right, gear won't build muscles if you eat like crap.


----------

